# Sorta quick review - Type F2 / GuHong / AV / Ghost Hand mk2



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got all my stuff from Lightake (two separate orders) so I can make a somewhat informed review. Videos to be posted.

*A5*
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_5th_Gen_White-25262

A note on design: Shapes of the indvidiual cubies is pretty unique. Looking at where the slices intersect on each face, it appears that each center, edge, and corner has a part shaved off to help with corner cutting and minimize lockups. Even the center caps are slightly recessed to minimize catching on things. Holds together well without having to resort to glue or pieces of paper.

Looking at the edge pieces, they aren't sealed, but have a raised grid-like pattern (can't think of the right words here...and I'm a writer) to minimize surface contact. Corners are standard (caps are internal). Haven't had a problem with it catching.

It also has a "crisp" feel to it and it is a noisier cube.

Corner cutting and lockups: Pretty good, although I still have to tweak the tension a bit. R is still possible if U is at a little less than 45 degrees.

Stickers: Out of the box, pretty good. They are slightly smaller than standard, but haven't shown any signs of wear after 2 weeks of use. 

*Dayan GuHong*
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.30597

Design notes: Instead of edge/corner caps, edges are made of symmetrical halves, while corners are made of equal thirds. Hence, all of the seams are external to the mechanism (ie: they don't make contact with each other). The cube is essentially unpoppable.

Similarly to the A5, the corners, edges, and centers appear to be shaved off as well. Cube also has a "crisp" feel to it, although very fast.

Assembly notes: Upon recommendation, I attempted to lubricate the individual pieces prior to assembly using Jig-A-Loo. This was a frightening experience as I forgot that certain components in Jig-A-Loo can act as a solvent on some plastics, which meant that individual pieces got stuck to the paper towel as the surface was slightly dissolved. I ended up having to sand the faces down slightly to even them out. For my next one (I bought the white and black one), I'll likely spray it into the mechanism and work it all in.

Speed and smoothness: This cube is incredible. This may largely be due to the tension settings. Regardless, for OH it is great. It can corner cut at 45 degrees, reverse corner cut at 33 degrees. 

Stickers: Pretty decent, although not Cubesmith quality (ie: yellows don't show up particularly brightly against a black cube). 

*Type FII*
(tested out both black and white versions)

Design notes: All edge and corner caps are external (ie: do not make contact within the faces). However, they may need to be secured, depending on the quality of your cube. Violently slamming it down on a stackmat will likely result in several caps falling out. For corners and edges, a permanent solution is fine, although you may wish to stick with paper for the centers.

Assembly notes: n/a. Please note that review is based on the out of the box impressions, no adjustments, no added lube. The cube is prelubricated, though.

Speed and smoothness: With the number of postive reviews I see on the Type FIIs, I can see why. I've seen the cube described as "buttery", which might explain why it is a lot quieter than some of the other cubes. Corner cutting is good, although I wasn't able to get the reverse corner cutting that I've experienced on the GuHong. 

Very similar in feel to the Ghost Hand mk2 (see review below), but no pops. 

Stickers: The most common complaint about the Type FII. After a few solves, all of the faces are starting to show signs of wear, consistent with stickers that are ink printed with no lamination. Even looking inside the box, there are blue ink stains. Given that most people will be replacing the stickers anyway, it's a small complaint in comparison. But, as we all know, standard 3x3x3 Cubesmiths won't fit, so you'll need to buy the ones specifically for Type Fs. But, if you have other stickers lying around somewhere, the ones that come with the Type A5 will fit (and are actually smaller than the ones that come with the Type F).

*Ghost Hand mark 2*

Design notes: similarly to the FII, all corner and edge pieces are external, although they appear to be more securely attached. Edge pieces also have a washboard like texture to them, presumably to reduce surface area contact.

Assembly notes: n/a (cube is preassembled).

Notes on feel: the cube has a "smooth" feel to it, although out of the box, feels a little bit loose. Looks like it's about to pop as the centers have quite a bit of clearance from the core, so adjustments are probably necessary. Also fairly lightweight.

Corner cutting and lockups: Claims to not pop (as written on the box), although I managed to do exactly that when I was testing out the corner cutting capabilities. I've been previously able to cut corners at 30% and up, but I had a pop that caused several pieces to eject. 

Stickers: textured, but not the best you can get. You won't feel too bad for replacing them, but they won't wear out like the ones on a Type FII.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

Very clear reviews.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 22, 2010)

so your ranking is: guhong, f-2, a-v, ghosthand?


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 22, 2010)

Good reviews but it could definitely do with a summary.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 23, 2010)

very "quick"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 23, 2010)

So which one of these will be your main (PLEASE BE GUHONG)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's one of the review vids I did last night...


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 23, 2010)

Would you say the F-II is really white or more like a creamy white? It looks white in your vid, but i've seen vids where it was more milky, or how should i say it.


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 23, 2010)

Creamy white, not really white. Type F is too


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 23, 2010)

okay just got my guhong and f-2!

i have to say, the f-2 comes pretty loose and it was freaking fast. two drops of maru lube in the guhong, though, and i'd say it's just as fast as the f-2 i have. i originally put one drop in but this morning i put another in and it made a difference. 

so - as far as i can tell, guhong comes to the same speed as f-2, pops less, and also locks up less for me when i perform a very crappy rendition of the e-perm. 

i have an a-v, too, but not on me at the moment so i'll have to compare them later.

also, the f-ii colors are unusable, i hate the stickers. anybody want to buy a new f-2 at nationals?


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 23, 2010)

although it's interesting to note that in the first average of 5 i did with my f-2, i got two oll skips. way to inflate its own speed, smart cube >_>

and i do have one complaint about the guhong. ARGH MY HANDS THEY BLEED. well, they will at this rate, feel like i'm running dull blades across my fingertips and thumbs -_-


----------



## raodkill (Jul 23, 2010)

heh yeahh the guhong edges are sharp due to the way you build htem but im lucky since i tend to cube usiing more of hte actual peice so no razer blade feel forme ;]


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 25, 2010)

So, after further playtesting, a few addendums...

GuHong is looking like it's becoming my main speedcube (got both black and white ones, videos to come when the weather doesn't look so nice). I haven't had a single pop on 'em yet. For comfort, the edges and corners are a little on the pointy and sharp side, but the fact it's hella-loose makes it a great cube. I can easily see the next official WW being broken with a DaYan GuHong.

For pop resistance, the A-V is pretty unpoppable, although I managed to get a pretty ugly pop with my white F-II in which four pieces ejected (thankfully, I was home at the time). Edge and corner caps fall out constantly, so you definitely gotta glue 'em in there.


----------



## skeevs (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice quick review of exactly these few cubes that I've been wondering about.

I just received my white F-II and indeed the stickers/colors are crap! Already made an order to CubeSmith for that.

I'm thinking of getting the DIY GuHong, and Lightake has just stocked up with a few different colors.

This link says there's a 'DaYan II DIY Kit'. Is this a typo for the current Dayan Guhong or previous version ? 

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/943956


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 26, 2010)

That is the dayan II not the guhong.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 27, 2010)

How loose is your guhong set to?  mine pops every few solves.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 28, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> How loose is your guhong set to?  mine pops every few solves.



It really shouldn't. I've done about a week worth of solves on my white GuHong and only have had one pop so far. Zero pops on my black GuHong. As to how tight...there shouldn't be a lot of resistance when you do the face turn, but you shouldn't be seeing pops on the level you're seeing.


----------

